# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Anadrol 50

## Keysteroid

:Dancing Banana:  HOW DO MY ANADROL 50 LOOK?  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I have the same one, some are good some are underdosed.

----------


## wolfyEVH

19 year old doin drol huh?

----------


## Keysteroid

> 19 year old doin drol huh?


Yes, good stuff it is.

----------


## Titan1

when i used them they were great

----------


## Seajackal

Androlic is a good sh1t to make you grow like hell, bro, enjoy'em!

----------


## Keysteroid

cheers

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Like i said before I took 1 a day for 7 days just to try it out and wow I felt strong 2 extra reps on the benchpress.

----------


## Keysteroid

i'm on one now, started on half last week. i have noticed a huge strength increase, i'll be moving upto one and a half and then 2.

----------


## jucinator

I just started mine 6 days ago and i to am already 2 reps stronger on my bench...

----------


## MichaelCC

"Keysteroid" - Your androlic is OK. How many weeks you want to use it? It's better not to use more than 4-5 weeks, because it's very toxic for you liver.

----------


## clive

its the best dude but when u done with this one try 75mg now thats power

----------


## clive

do you fake ones though

----------


## Pinnacle

> its the best dude but when u done with this one try 75mg now thats power


75 mgs ED is a childs dose of drol.
Now 75 mgs 2 x ED is a mans dose.That's when you see what drol is all about!


~Pinnacle~

----------


## 2HeavyD

I got exactly same ones, I have been on them for 2 weeks and I dont feel much difference.

----------


## clive

:1hifu:   :Evil2:  *guys i just started the whole roid thing so i need some help i bought testoviron,anadrol 50 and aquipose will that be a good combination for 6 weeks and what else should i take not to loose all the wieght i gain clive from south africa*

----------


## Dtox

I have the exact same stuff.
Currently on day 8.
Started feeling them yesterday (day 7)

I'm on 1 and a half tabs a day.
But I'm having some bp problems.

Was 161 over 88 last week Friday.
214 over 88 monday this week
And today I got it checked again and it was 167 over 115

So I'm guessing I'm gonna have to stop usage even before they realy start kicking in.

 :Aajack:

----------


## judge_dread

Sorry to hijack but Androlic in comparison to Anapolon what do u think?

----------


## Xtralarg

> Sorry to hijack but Androlic in comparison to Anapolon what do u think?


Same thing bro.(oxymetholone)

----------


## Seajackal

Some guys say that Anapolons are stronger but I don't feel that...I'd rather take
Drolics than Anapolons...that's just me.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> I have the exact same stuff.
> Currently on day 8.
> Started feeling them yesterday (day 7)
> 
> I'm on 1 and a half tabs a day.
> But I'm having some bp problems.
> 
> Was 161 over 88 last week Friday.
> 214 over 88 monday this week
> ...


Thats some serious BP. At 214/88. Maybe you have a nervous problem when your checking your BP??
Go to Walmart and take your BP 3 times. Good luck and be careful.

----------


## Dtox

Nope.....dead calm when I have my bp taken....

I'm gonna have it checked everyday for the next few days.
And if it's still this bad by next week this time or even worse...I'll stop using the as and Do my pct.

Then Leave it for 12 weeks or so and be sure to get medication for the bp before trying another cycle.

Had the same problems when I did my first Cycle on Test and Eq @
400mg Test per week 
300mg EQ per week

Got so bad after 4 weeks that I could'nt work out at all.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> Nope.....dead calm when I have my bp taken....
> 
> I'm gonna have it checked everyday for the next few days.
> And if it's still this bad by next week this time or even worse...I'll stop using the as and Do my pct.
> 
> Then Leave it for 12 weeks or so and be sure to get medication for the bp before trying another cycle.
> 
> Had the same problems when I did my first Cycle on Test and Eq @
> 400mg Test per week 
> ...



If your sensitive to AS than try some light stuff like
Masteron ,Primobolan and Anavar tabs.

----------


## littleguy82

How about mine...are they crap? Got them online.

----------


## anabolic1979

man ur posting that pic everywhere lol

----------


## anabolic1979

> How about mine...are they crap? Got them online.





> Sorry to hijack but Androlic in comparison to Anapolon what do u think?


anapolon is way stronger than androlic! not even close i get more from 25mg of anapolon than 150mg of androlic

----------


## taiboxa

HOLY FK its only a 5 year old thread.. what da hell

----------

